# July 4th "Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends" Marathon



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 2, 2007)

All day on Cartoon Network!
Woo Hoo!
I love that cartoon. The writing is so clever and does not lower itself to sexual or crass humor.
Check it out!

AoG


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 2, 2007)

'Twixt you and I, I would've much preferred Ed, Edd, n' Eddy.


----------

